# Pokemon related project to be announced on the 26th



## Murkrow (Aug 19, 2014)

A few games sites have reported on this

The original source is apparently here but I don't speak Japanese so I can't know for sure :P


What does everyone think it is? It's probably not a main series game since ORAS isn't out yet and they probably would have mentioned something at E3.

They seem to be calling it a "project" rather than a game so far, so something anime-related might be possible, too.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Aug 19, 2014)

Apparently it's related to PokeSpe? But I heard that on Tumblr, so who knows.


----------



## M&F (Aug 19, 2014)

If this is legit then I'd put my chips on a console game. Most likely an entry into the Stadium-esque series of them.

If I recall correctly, there was a teaser sometime around the Pokémon Origins days that looked like a console game, and besides, it'd be a much-needed boost for the Wii U since we're squarely between Mario Kart 8 and Super Smash Bros 4 Wii U.


----------



## kyeugh (Aug 19, 2014)

I'm excited for this!  Just a week to go.

I'm really hoping for a new Stadium-type game.  I had a lot of fun with Battle Revolution but could never play it because I sold Pearl in order to buy that game (?), but hopefully this time I'll be less of an idiot, assuming that's what we get.

I'm really sure what else there would be, unless Pokémon's trying something entirely new?


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Aug 19, 2014)

I hope you can actually catch Pokémon, not just catch certain ones, like in XD. 

Maybe they'll have a matchmaking system that's actually good.


----------



## M&F (Aug 19, 2014)

Sardonic Nova said:


> I had a lot of fun with Battle Revolution but could never play it because I sold Pearl in order to buy that game (?), but hopefully this time I'll be less of an idiot, assuming that's what we get.


I got my copy out of an early batch that couldn't connect to DS games due to a glitch. In other words, I am the former owner of something about as useful as a bicycle that can't have wheels put on it.

I'll take anything if it can just be a game that actually stands up on its own feet reasonably well. Not too big on a game that's nearly unplayable without playing something else first for an extense amount of time. Although... There's Pokémon Bank to consider. At least, this time, you're likely to already have a few good Pokémon stashed up there, instead of likely having to make an entire team from the ground up.

Still, rentals and/or decent prospects for capturing and raising would be pretty good.


----------



## hopeandjoy (Aug 26, 2014)

So it is Pokken, and it's a Pokemon Tekken crossover.

Okay then.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Aug 26, 2014)

"Planned for arcade release in Japan in 2015"

Well I'm not too happy about that.


----------



## kyeugh (Aug 26, 2014)

Well, I certainly didn't see _that_ coming.  It looks absolutely badass.

I have a feeling they won't keep it in Japan.  The trailer is in English, anyway; seems off to me.


----------



## kyeugh (Jan 23, 2015)

Okay, so, there was some news on this.

No one mentioned how amazing the graphics were going to be.  LOOK AT THIS.  SUICUNE.  GARDEVOIR.  PIKACHU.  LUCARIO.  MACHAMP.  LOOK HOW PRETTY.


----------



## Stormecho (Jan 23, 2015)

I MIGHT CRY OVER SUICUNE OH MAN


----------



## FlygonTheGreat (Jan 24, 2015)

We need a open world Pokemon game on consoles.


----------



## Zhorken (Jan 25, 2015)

_Pokkén_ Pikachu freaks me out.  Why did they feel the need to give Pikachu big beefy thighs?  IT'S NOT EVEN JUST THAT ONE POSE, look:



Spoiler: GIFs


----------



## Espeon (Jan 26, 2015)

I HAVE WANTED A POKÉMON/TEKKEN CROSSOVER SINCE GEN I! :( And now it's looking likely that I won't even be able to play it!? Auhauhuahuuu! I really, really hope that this comes to consoles and is released globally. I'd buy it!


----------

